# My friend's place... feral...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Possible vet issues

The same crew that rescued Gypsy (now Doris) and 2 other cats now have a feral on the premises. They call him Midnight, and he's wonderfully black, though his fur could use some grooming. He lives in a barn/garage/shed near the property., and today, Maggie treated him to some salmon! She has to put it down and walk away.

Midnight has an apparent bite on his side...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ahhh a black kitty! So kind of you guys to take him into your care!

I would really encourage you to trap and take Midnight to a vet right away. That nasty bite can become infected. The vet can clean it out and give him a Convenia shot which is an antibiotic that last a week. Saving you from trying to get meds down him in his food every day. Plus while he is there clip the family jewels and tip his ear!

I hope all goes well for Midnight. Ill check back to see how he is doing.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Maggie finally took Midnight to the vet, today. It would appear he has an upper respiratory infection. I think he's staying overnight...

This is the season for U.R.I.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How is Midnight doing Kurt??
Glad Maggie took him to the vet!
S.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Midnight has a U.R.I. and serious sinus problems. I told Maggie to make sure he gets rest, and to feed him CAT FOOD.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kurt,
Poor Midnight! At least he's in good hands now!
Did you mean Canned food?:what:
Sharon


----------

